# Understanding Health Insurance requirements



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

This is what the Canadian Immi guys say on their site:



> *Q: What type of insurance must I buy before leaving for Canada?*
> 
> A: IEC requires you to buy and maintain health-care insurance (covering medical care, hospitalization and repatriation) for the entire duration of your stay in Canada. We recommend that you buy this insurance only after you have received your Letter of Introduction, confirming that your IEC application was successful.
> 
> ...


most insurance providers in Australia only provide travel insurance for a maximum of 1 year and so this is a problem if my visa gets cut from 2 years to just one when i enter.

anyone get the full 2 years even though the insurance is only half that?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Would travel insurance suffice as health insurance?

The wording is delightfully vague.


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

thegh0sts said:


> This is what the Canadian Immi guys say on their site:
> 
> most insurance providers in Australia only provide travel insurance for a maximum of 1 year and so this is a problem if my visa gets cut from 2 years to just one when i enter.
> 
> anyone get the full 2 years even though the insurance is only half that?



Hi. There are definitely companies that offer coverage for up to 2 years. I have heard that they can refuse 2 year visa if your insurance is only 1 year. You can try to buy 2 separate policies for 1 year each- but the problem is that some companies dont allow that, and some will cancel your policy if there was a claim- and that breaks the IEC conditions.

You can visit this page for more information on IEC insurance

IEC Travel Coverage


----------

